# OLED TV Erfahrungsaustausch Neuen  TV gekauft  paar  Fragen ?



## colormix (19. November 2019)

Mein Samsung  macht   langsam Panel Probleme da musste  ein  Neuer   her.

Eigentlich   halte ich von  OLED TVs nichts aber  es ist   nun doch  einer  geworden ,
 Modell LG OLED55B97LA  , 

Bild  Qualität  wie erwartet sehr Gut  was ich von LG  so Allgemein kenne, Ton Qualität  ist   auch  recht ordentlich gut .

Aufgestellt   eingerichtet  ist  er  auch schon,
nur   eine  Sache  ist  komisch ,
da war  noch so  eine  Abdeckung  ab  ca. so  groß  wie  eine  Zigarren  Kiste aber  Dünn, ich weiß nicht  wo die  hin  gehört ?  

Die   ist  das mit dem  TV Logos kann  die  auch ganz ausschalten?
ich finde  da  nur  Wenig,  
Hell und Aus als  Einstellung   .
Fernbeidehnung  hat  irgendwie  so eine Art von  Funk  Cursor  Steuerung auf   dem  Panel  kann man das irgendwo irgendwie  Abschalten ?



PS Bedienung  ist  etwas umständlich aber für  den Preis geht  das völlig   in  Ordnung .

 JoM79 hier bitte nicht


----------



## eco2006 (19. November 2019)

*AW: Neuen  TV gekauft  paar  Fragen ?*



colormix schrieb:


> Mein Samsung  macht   langsam Panel Probleme da musste  ein  Neuer   her.
> 
> Eigentlich   halte ich von  OLED TVs nichts aber  es ist   nun doch  einer  geworden ,
> Modell LG OLED55B97LA  ,
> ...



 Was für Probleme hat dein Alter denn gemacht, dass du trotz Abneigung gegen OLED über 1000€ dafür ausgibst?
Der Zigarrenkistendeckel sollte die Abdeckung für den Standfuß am Fernseher sein.


----------



## colormix (20. November 2019)

*AW: Neuen  TV gekauft  paar  Fragen ?*



eco2006 schrieb:


> Was für Probleme hat dein Alter denn gemacht, dass du trotz Abneigung gegen OLED über 1000€ dafür ausgibst?
> Der Zigarrenkistendeckel sollte die Abdeckung für den Standfuß am Fernseher sein.



Als  der  Neu  war,   war der  Gut  aber  heute  nicht mehr  offenbar   irgendwie  ein Verschleiß  im  Panel  
festzustellen  Ausleuchtung stattgefunden  hat.
Der Alte  stammt von 2014 Voll  LED der machte bei  hellen  Grauen Hintergrund unten  links und  rechts  Helligkeitsunterschiede  diese  waren etwas  so Groß  wie ein  Apfel   etwas  Heller  als  Bild   das stört  auf Dauer   einfach sehr   .

Beim  TV wenn etwas  Größer  hat man  heute  offenbar  keine  Wahl  wenn man Top Bild  will geht offenbar  nur  noch OLED,  
blöd finde  das  es nur  ab 55 Zoll geht das ist  hier schon fast  zu  Groß das es da  keine  43 Voll  Modelle  gibt  ist Blöd . 

Es ist  nicht  alles Perfekt  FW Update war reine  Katastrophe ,  über USB Stick  ging  richtig online  hat  ewig  lange  gedauert, ein 2 x mach  ich das bestimmt   nicht  .

Nee  der  Standfuß ist  dran,
das  ist  diese  Abdeckung  hier


----------



## INU.ID (20. November 2019)

*AW: Neuen  TV gekauft  paar  Fragen ?*

Vielleicht ist es eine Klappe, die man hinten am TV an der Stelle anbringt, wo die Anschlüsse sind? Ich meine sowas mal bei Samsung gesehen zu haben. Wenn man die Kabel alle angeschlossen hatte, konnte man das Feld mit den Anschlüssen mit einem Deckel verstecken, falls der TV frei im Raum steht (und man ihn von hinten sieht).

Es könnte aber auch ein Deckel für die Stelle sein, wo der Standfuß sitzt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da unten in der Mitte.


----------



## colormix (20. November 2019)

*AW: Neuen  TV gekauft  paar  Fragen ?*

Ja sehe  ich  auch  grade  kommt   von der  Größe  hin  ,
   diese Abdeckung  hätte sich LG  wirklich  sparen können  wer  kuckt  denn ständig   hinter  den TV  ,  
die  hätten mal lieber  eine  Panel Schutz  Abdeckung  bei  packen  sollten > die  habe  ich mir  eben selber  gebaut .


Das  mit   der  FB  Cursor  Punkt  auf  dem TV  Panel 
so  eine  Art  Maus Steuerung ,      was  habe  ich noch  bei  keinem  andern  TV nicht  gesehen .


Die  Mythen das   ein   OLED dunkler  sei  als   LED stimmt  auch  nicht  mehr  so ganz.,  ich  sehe  keinen Unterschied , Gestern stand  hier  noch ein  Voll LED TV etwas kleiner    jetzt   OLED  und eingestellt,
3  HD Flime  habe  ich   schon gekuckt .  

 OLED  ist  wohl  heute der  Plasma TV Ersatz ?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (20. November 2019)

*AW: Neuen  TV gekauft  paar  Fragen ?*

Das Firmwareupdate macht der irgendwann automatisch. Dieses läuft ohne Probleme durch. Ich habe mir den LG OLED55C97LA gekauft und dieser lief Out of the Box. Da wäre ein Firmware Update gar nicht nötig gewesen. Das einzige was man ändern muss sind ein paar Bildeinstellungen.


----------



## -Shorty- (20. November 2019)

*AW: Neuen  TV gekauft  paar  Fragen ?*

Ein Helligkeitsunterschied, so groß wie ein Apfel, genial.

Wurde der neue TV mal wieder ohne Anleitung verkauft? Oder läuft der Thread jetzt wirklich darauf hinaus, dass User hier deine Anleitung downloaden sollen um dir die Funktionen deines Gerätes zu erklären?  Ich frag nur zur Sicherheit mal nach.


----------



## eco2006 (20. November 2019)

*AW: Neuen  TV gekauft  paar  Fragen ?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ein Helligkeitsunterschied, so groß wie ein Apfel, genial.
> 
> Wurde der neue TV mal wieder ohne Anleitung verkauft? Oder läuft der Thread jetzt wirklich darauf hinaus, dass User hier deine Anleitung downloaden sollen um dir die Funktionen deines Gerätes zu erklären?  Ich frag nur zur Sicherheit mal nach.



Es gibt wahrscheinlich keine barrierefreie Anleitung und solange es bei solchen Fragen und Antworten bleibt finde ich den Thread auch nicht problematisch, wenn es so bleibt. 😊


----------



## colormix (20. November 2019)

*AW: Neuen  TV gekauft  paar  Fragen ?*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Das Firmwareupdate macht der irgendwann automatisch


Nein macht der nicht die Funktion Auto  Update  ist defaultmäßig auf Aus gestellt .



> . Dieses läuft ohne Probleme durch. Ich habe mir den LG OLED55C97LA gekauft und dieser lief Out of the Box. Da wäre ein Firmware Update gar nicht nötig gewesen. Das einzige was man ändern muss sind ein paar Bildeinstellungen.



Das ist  der   gleiche den ich gestern  gekauft habe   LG OLED55B97LA.
 War eine Ältere FW drauf bei dem 2019 Modell wohl noch  die 1. FW es gab nur bis jetzt ein 2. Update , bei dem FW Update  wird auch die Fernbedienung mit upgedatet , diese Meldung kam dann zum schluss 
die Cursor Maus Größe konnte ich nicht ändern  nach FW Update ging es , ich lass ds jetzt auch so mit der FW mache  keine Updates mehr und bei LG scheint auch so zu sein das die FW immer recht gut sind .


----------



## Krolgosh (20. November 2019)

*AW: Neuen  TV gekauft  paar  Fragen ?*



colormix schrieb:


> Die   ist  das mit dem  TV Logos kann  die  auch ganz ausschalten?



Du meinst die Senderlogos? Nein die kann man nicht ausschalten.


----------



## colormix (20. November 2019)

*AW: Neuen  TV gekauft  paar  Fragen ?*

Das ist schade das das nicht  geht abzuschalten, die Sender Logos nerven  mich eh, auf dunkel  ist auch vor eingestellt genauso wie der  Wartungs  Modus , das solle man auch so lassen .
ich habe gesehen das der LG einen guten Zoom Modus hat damit bekommt man die TV Logos weg .

- Ergänzung 


eco2006 schrieb:


> Was für Probleme hat dein Alter denn gemacht, dass du trotz Abneigung gegen OLED über 1000€ dafür ausgibst?
> .


Eine Sache ist mir hier noch aufgefallen Samsung macht immer Probleme in Verbindung mit meinem Technisat STC DVB Receiver 
und mit  einem Pansonic 4K HDD Recorder , da war die Schrift im 4K Modus immer verwachsen ,
leihweise hatte ich  hier mal einen Neueren QLED hatte die gleichem Macken  im 4 K Modus ,
 3840x2160@50/60Hz  auf Auto gestellt macht der Samsung nur 25/p
und auch wenn man fest auf 50/p eingestellt hatte geht nur    mit geringer Color Bandbreite* YCbCr 4:2:2* 
um wieder in den Erweiterten Frabram zu kommen mußte den DVB Receiver immer in den HD Modus schalten dann gibt am  Samsung TV YCbCr4:4:4 , (wie blöd ist das denn ?),
diese Fehler hat hier der Neue  LG mit Alter und Neuer FW nicht da geht   auch der vereiterte Farbraum von  YCbCr4:4:4 bei   3840x2160@50/60Hz  problemlos vom Receiver,
 habe ich heute morgen Nacht ausprobiert !

Man lernt nie aus und das es nur am TV hatte ich vorher so nicht vermutet .

Warum soll ich mich mit einem schlechten TV weiter rum plagen wenn es was besseres gibt und ich das ach bezahlen kann .


ich habe die Überschrift etwas abgeändert .


----------



## fipS09 (20. November 2019)

*AW: Neuen  TV gekauft  paar  Fragen ?*



colormix schrieb:


> ich habe gesehen das der LG einen guten Zoom Modus hat damit bekommt man die TV Logos weg .


Zusammen mit dem gesamten Bildrand


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (20. November 2019)

*AW: Neuen  TV gekauft  paar  Fragen ?*

Das mit der verwaschenen Schrift im HDMI Modus muss ich mir auch nochmal anschauen. Das scheint ein CHROMA Subsampling Problem zu sein. 

Nur so: Der TV kann nur echtes UHD, also 4096×2160p. Bei der Einstellung 3840×2160 funktioniert die Skalierung nicht richtig.

Allerdings hat die B Serie immer den schlechteren/langsameren Prozessor. Vielleicht schafft dieser bestimmte Bandbreiten nicht.


----------



## colormix (20. November 2019)

*AW: Neuen  TV gekauft  paar  Fragen ?*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Das mit der verwaschenen Schrift im HDMI Modus muss ich mir auch nochmal anschauen. Das scheint ein CHROMA Subsampling Problem zu sein.



Das Problem hat nur Samsung  kannst da die schärfe höher stellen um das weg zu bekommen eine schlechte Lösung das ist ,
der genannte LG OLED hier stellt alles gut und Fehlerdfrei- dar .




> Allerdings hat die B Serie immer den schlechteren/langsameren Prozessor. Vielleicht schafft dieser bestimmte Bandbreiten nicht.



Hat der Verkäufer bei Saturn auch gesagt das   langsamer    ist, 
das ist  mir bis jetzt bei dem LG OLED55B97LA  nicht aufgefallen .

edit 
Besagter  TV  hatte im Test mit   Sehr  Gut  abgeschnitten den  Testbericht  habe  ich  erst  heute gelesen , 
bemängelt  wurde  zu wenig Weiß  -Werte ,
da kann man  sehen  das die Experten  die Testen keine Experten  sind , 
der  TV  hat   ein  Bild  Experten Modus wo  Weiß-  Abgleich möglich  ist, da kann  man  es so  einstellen das die Weiß Werte wieder  stimmen > zur  fummel Arbeit wird .


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (21. November 2019)

*AW: Neuen  TV gekauft  paar  Fragen ?*



colormix schrieb:


> Das Problem hat nur Samsung  kannst da die schärfe höher stellen um das weg zu bekommen eine schlechte Lösung das ist ,
> der genannte LG OLED hier stellt alles gut und Fehlerdfrei- dar .



Das Problem hat jeder Hersteller. Das ist nähmlich kein TV Problem, sondern ein Treiberproblem bzw. eine Einstellung im Treibermenü der Grafikkarte.

OT: Im Vollbildmodus kann ich plötzlich bei manchen Spielen 4k@120hz auswählen...


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (21. November 2019)

Stell übrigens beim Bildformat "Just Scan" unbedingt auf "Ein". Bei "Auto" entsteht ein Overscan der Bildschärfe kostet.

Falls es nicht von Haus aus gemacht wurde.


----------



## colormix (21. November 2019)

KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Stell übrigens beim Bildformat "Just Scan" unbedingt auf "Ein". Bei "Auto" entsteht ein Overscan der Bildschärfe kostet.
> 
> Falls es nicht von Haus aus gemacht wurde.


 Danke  für  den  Tipp,

Von  Haus  aus  seht   das  auf  Auto  ,
ich  habe   die  Neuste FW  drauf.

Hab   auch  einen Tipp ,
einfacher  zu  bedienen lässt sich  der TV    mit  einer  besseren  Lernfähigen FB von  One For All wenn man die  Original  mit  mag   der  Cod ist  2181


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (21. November 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Danke  für  den  Tipp,
> 
> Von  Hauf  aus  seht   das  auf  Auto  ,
> ich  habe  inm   übrigen  die  Neuste FW  grauf.
> ...



...Die Magic Remote Fernbedienung vom C9 ist 1a. Die Mauserkennung ist immer präzise.


----------



## colormix (21. November 2019)

ich brauche  keine  Maus  Steuerung  da ich den  TV nicht  für  Online  nehme , ja  für  Online   ist das  mit  der  FB   recht  gut  gelöst  das ist  keine  Frage ,  ich  habe  noch  einen Technisat  STC und  einen Panasonic 4K BR  HDD Recorder  dran so wie  ein     Sounddeck da brauche  ich    eine FB 6  in 1 für  , 
ich schalte oft  die  HDMI Ports  um  das ist   mit  der  Original   FB  zu  umständlich mit  der   6 in 1 einfacher    ,  nur  1 x auf  die  Taste AV  haste das HDMI 1 bis 4 Auswahl   Menü  ohne  Schnickschnack .
Man kann  auch   zwei FB  am TV  nutzen  das  ist  doch  nicht  begrenzt .



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Das Problem hat jeder Hersteller. Das ist nähmlich kein TV Problem, sondern ein Treiberproblem bzw. eine Einstellung im Treibermenü der Grafikkarte.
> 
> OT: Im Vollbildmodus kann ich plötzlich bei manchen Spielen 4k@120hz auswählen...



Oh man dann  lies mal Richtig ,
beim  DVB TV Receiver  und  BR Recorder  kann man keine  Treiber  installieren   die  haben auch keine Grafikkarte ,  : : 
Und  am LG OLED   treten hier diese  Fehler  nicht  auf .

Mein LG PC Monitor  ist  mit  27 bis 31.5 Groß genug   es  bedarf es  nicht  das  ich    was am TV anschließen muss um ein Großes Bild  zu haben .


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (21. November 2019)

*AW: Neuen  TV gekauft  paar  Fragen ?*

Und wozu nutzt du dann den TV? Um normales TV zu schauen? Dafür ist ein Oled eher nicht die beste Wahl.


Leider funktioniert der HDMI Deep Colour Modus nicht so gut. Ab und zu bekomme ich mit diesem kein Bild, weswegen ich diesen jetzt ausschalten musste. Vielleicht liegts an der Grafikkarte. Der Laptop kommt mit dem Deep Colour  Modus besser klar. Bzw. liefert dieser immer ein Bild. Leider ist ohne den Deep Colour Modus ein deutlicher Qualitätsverlust wahrnehmbar, da der TV nur noch mit YbCr420 statt mit RGB 4:4:4 arbeitet.


----------



## colormix (22. November 2019)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Und wozu nutzt du dann den TV? Um normales TV zu schauen? Dafür ist ein Oled eher nicht die beste Wahl.
> . Leider ist ohne den Deep Colour Modus ein deutlicher Qualitätsverlust wahrnehmbar, da der TV nur noch mit YbCr420 statt mit RGB 4:4:4 arbeitet.



Bestimmt  nicht  für das Internet dafür   ist der   TV  zu  schade , für  Filme  kucken .

Digital TV  SD/HD bis  4 K  UHD  ist  Standard YcbCr 4:4:4 die Filme  sind   auch in dem Format   ,  der  RGB  Standard   ist  viel Älter  und  stammt  aus  PC  Zeiten , das  ist  auch  irgendwo im  Web  so  nachzulesen , YcbCr 4:4:4 funktioniert  hier  über  HDMI   von  meinem  Technisat  STC zum  TV , der  Samsung  davor  konnte  das nicht  darstellen nur  YcbCr 4:2:2

-LG OLED55B97LA
ich glaube  ich habe  nach  langen rum  fummeln einen  guten  Weiß Wert  hin bekommen bei  meinem   LG OLED55B97LA und  noch  paar  andere  Einstellungen  ,das  Bild  sieht  jetzt im Experten Modus  viel  klarer  aus  SD/HD  Inhalte , (UHD habe  ich noch  nicht getestet ), 
als   mit  den  vergebenen  Standwerten ,
Einstellungen immer  abfotografieren auch die Alten das man wieder zurück kann  und  nicht  lange  rum probieren muss ,
 wenn jemand   die Settings will posten .
Bei  dem  Alten UHD Samsung  hatte ich  das genau so gemacht  das Bild  die Fraben waren auch recht  gut  bis  auf das Clouding , das bekommt man nicht  weg .

PS ich  habe  jetzt  einige  Filme  und  TV Sender  durch   gezappt  sieht  überall  gut  aus  ohne   Fab  Verfälschung   Guter  Weiß Ton .

Das  menschliche Auge  gewöhnt  sich oft  schnell  an   so  was  wenn  die  Farbe  nicht so  ganz  stimmt  ,
also der  LG macht  wunderbar  Weiß  Ton  muss man nur   Richtig   einstellen ,
ich habe  meine    Settings ab-fotografiert  wenn wer will  Bescheid sagen   zum  ausprobieren  ,
ich habe jetzt  meiner  Meinung  nach  ein perfektes  Bild   das auch alle  Szenen gut  Dargestellt  werden , 
schicke ich zu  als  PM   oder  öffentlich  zum ausprobieren , wenn  wer  das  will bitte melden  zum ausprobieren .
Kleines Problem  ist    das  man jeden  HDMI  Anschluss so einstellen muss mit  der  Auto  Copy klappt   nicht  so ganz  für alle  HDMI  Ports .

PS mit gutem Weißabgleich kann man beim Monitor und TV noch so einiges  raus holen an guter  Bild  Qualität , das  sieht  dann so aus wie  im  Kino  wenn man es  Richtig hinbekommt vom Bild .

  Sony  Oldet  und    LG 
bei  beiden  kann   man recht einfach Lan/Wlan  und   BT  abschalten ,  was bei    Samsung  nur  über  das  Services  Menü     geht > wie  blöd ist  das denn ?
Meine  Auswahl  war  auch  nur  LG  oder  Sony und nix anderes , beim Neu Kauf würde  ich auch diese  beiden  Hersteller  Empfehlen   und  kein Samsung  oder  billig  Kram , man ärgert  sich dann  später  mit rum    wenn am falschem Ende gespart  hatte .



*INU-Edit: Wenn der letzte Beitrag im Thread dein eigener ist, bitte mal den "Bearbeiten-Button" unter deinen Beiträgen benutzen, und nicht so oft Doppelpostings fabrizieren. *


----------



## BojackHorseman (22. November 2019)

Nicht abschaltbare Logos sind ein riesiges Problem bei OLED, weshalb die meisten Sender heute halbtransparente oder farblich ausgebleichte Logos verwenden.

Es kommt stark auf Deine/Eure Sehgewohnheiten an. Verwandte von mir schauen zur Entspannung oft mehrere Stunden Disneys Kanäle oder HISTORY, die in strahlendem Weiß, Neongrün oder Gelbgold daherkommen. Nach nur einem Jahr waren die Logos überdeutlich “eingebrannt; lies schneller gealtert als der Rest. Vor allem die roten OLEDs altern rapide schneller als die blauen. Klar wurde die Lebenszeit der OLED erhöht, an der ungleichmäßigen Alterung von Blau (langsam) zu Rot (schnell) ändert das nichts.

Auch das Washing von LG, welches in den Ruhephasen gemacht wird, ändert daran nichts (einen OLED nimmt man niemals vom Netz!)

Wer wenig fernsieht, wird seine Freude mit einem OLED haben, keine Frage. Bildschärfe und Schwarzwert sind eine ganz andere Klasse als zum QLED. Richtig auffällig ist das bei Fußballspielen. Ein QLED - selbst die Q7 mit 100 Hertz, ich hab so einen - ziehen deutliche Schlieren und das HDR ist nicht mal im Ansatz so gut wie bei OLED.

Es hat schon einen Grund, warum die Technik nur noch von LG weiterentwickelt und sonst nur in der Nische adaptiert wird. Die gleichmäßige Alterung der OLEDs bekommt man bisher nicht in den Griff.


----------



## Olstyle (22. November 2019)

BojackHorseman schrieb:


> ... Vor allem die roten OLEDs altern rapide schneller als die blauen. Klar wurde die Lebenszeit der OLED erhöht, an der ungleichmäßigen Alterung von Blau (langsam) zu Rot (schnell) ändert das nichts.
> 
> ... Die gleichmäßige Alterung der OLEDs bekommt man bisher nicht in den Griff.


LG benutzt bei den TVs vier weiße OLEDs pro Pixel. Drei bekommen einen Farbfilter und eine bleibt weiß. 
Verschiedene Alterung verschiedener Farben ist damit technisch ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (22. November 2019)

Weiß jemand aus welchem Material die Rückseite besteht? Bisher las ich von Silikatglas und gehärtetem Glas, allerdings scheint es da keine offizielle Angabe zu geben.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (22. November 2019)

BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Vor allem die roten OLEDs altern rapide schneller als die blauen. Klar wurde die Lebenszeit der OLED erhöht, an der ungleichmäßigen Alterung von Blau (langsam) zu Rot (schnell) ändert das nichts....
> 
> 
> Es hat schon einen Grund, warum die Technik nur noch von LG weiterentwickelt und sonst nur in der Nische adaptiert wird. Die gleichmäßige Alterung der OLEDs bekommt man bisher nicht in den Griff.



Du hast von der aktuellen OLED Technik leider echt keine Ahnung. Wie Olstyle richtig schreibt verwendet LG keine farbigen OLED Zellen mehr. Schon lange auf weiße OLEDs mit Farbfilter umgestellt.

Neben LG gibt es noch JOLED, eine Firma die PC Monitore die nächsten Jahre anbieten will.
Mittlerweile sind die recht robust geworden dass sogar Samsung 2021 wieder einsteigt:

Offiziell: Samsung bringt ab 2021 eigene Quantum Dot OLED - 4K Filme

Soviel zum Thema wird nicht mehr weiterentwickelt.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (22. November 2019)

Gibts einen Workaround für das UHD Deep Colour Problem? Den PC am TV mit Chroma Subsampling zu betreiben ist nicht schön. Da sieht selbst 1080p 120hz mit RGB 4:4:4 besser aus, da in diesem Modus die Farben stimmen..
Vorgestern gabs damit noch keine Probleme. Da lief UHD mit RGB 4:4:4.


----------



## colormix (23. November 2019)

Noch mal  Weiß-Abgleich   Richtig  eingestellt    ist, 
ich  sehe   grade  den  Film  Eisbeben  Alarm in der  Artis in HD ,  
  da muss der  Schnee   Richtig  Weiß sein   sonst  ist  das  ei n  Color  Matschbild .
Jeder  der  das  hinbekommt  wird  schnell  feststellen das die  meisten  Film   Inhalte  viel  Klarer   und  natürlicher  vom  Bild sind , das  geht beim  OLED  LG auch .
Deep Colour  bringt  da nix ob das nun an oder  aus ist , das behebt  nicht  eine ungünstige Color  Einstellung  am TV  und  Monitor  .

Richtiger  Weißabgleich ist  eine Wissenschaft  für sich worüber  es keine  Infos gibt  ,  je  nach TV Modell  ist  das mit  den  Werten  immer   anders was gut passt .


----------



## BojackHorseman (23. November 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> LG benutzt bei den TVs vier weiße OLEDs pro Pixel. Drei bekommen einen Farbfilter und eine bleibt weiß.
> Verschiedene Alterung verschiedener Farben ist damit technisch ausgeschlossen.



Ja, melde Dich dann hier wieder, wenn du versuchst das Panel zu tauschen.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (23. November 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Deep Colour  bringt  da nix ob das nun an oder  aus ist , das behebt  nicht  eine ungünstige Color  Einstellung  am TV  und  Monitor  .



Deep Colour ist der 12 Bit Modus, oder für HDMI 2.0 der RGB 4:4:4 Modus. Ohne diesen geht gar nichts, da wenn dieser deaktiviert ist, Chroma Subsampling greift und man dann einiges an Qualität verliert, wenn der PC ein Signal liefern soll.


----------



## colormix (23. November 2019)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Deep Colour ist der 12 Bit Modus, oder für HDMI 2.0 der RGB 4:4:4 Modus. Ohne diesen geht gar nichts, da wenn dieser deaktiviert ist, Chroma Subsampling greift und man dann einiges an Qualität verliert, wenn der PC ein Signal liefern soll.



ich weiß , 
Mein 4K HDD BR Recorder Panasonic    hat diese Einstellung Deep Colour auch,   sehe keinen Unterschied wenn  Deep Colour  an ist  war auch am Älteren und Alten  TV so, 
Deep Colour  habe ich daher immer auf Aus.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (23. November 2019)

Selbst mit einer gtx 970 habe ich das Problem. Wenn man den NVIDIA Treiber komplett entfernt funktioniert deep colour. Mit Treiber gibts kein Bild....Vorgestern ging das noch mit dem Nvidia Treiber...



			
				Lichtbringer1 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem von Windows installierten 388.13 funktioniert alles. RGB 444, deep Colour usw...Unglaublich....1440p 120hz gibts auch wieder...
> 
> Ich habe jetzt wieder die gtx 1080 eingebaut. Allerdings startet mein Rechner nicht mehr neu, wenn man neustarten auswählt. Eine Neuinstallation wäre also doch notwendig. Leider kann man den 388.13 Treiber nicht mehr herunterladen. Den gibts nur über Windows.
> 
> ...


----------



## colormix (24. November 2019)

.....


----------



## fipS09 (24. November 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Bei  mir  gibt  es  keine  Bild Ausfälle   wenn  ich  das  im  HDD  Panasonic Recorder  Aktivieren   und  im  TV  >> nur  sehe ich da keinen  Unterschied ,  schalte das  doch  einfach  aus  und  gut  ist  .



Ist nur ins blaue geraten, aber das du keinen Unterschied siehst könnte evtl. daran liegen das du kein passendes Quellmaterial nutzt.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (24. November 2019)

Wenn ich die Funktion ausschalte gibts keinen einfarbigen Text mehr. Durch das Chroma Subsampling werden die Farben gemischt, sodass weißer Text z.B nicht mehr weiß ist, sondern aus verschiedenen Farben besteht.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (24. November 2019)

Die Windows Neuinstallation hat das Problem gelöst

RGB 444 sieht so viel besser aus als Chroma Subsampling, vor allem, wenn ein Spiel mit hohen Kontrasten arbeitet. Treiber sind mittlerweile auch alle aktuell.


----------



## colormix (25. November 2019)

Mal eine  Experten Frage -
Wieso  werden     keine  OLED TVs gebaut  mit  40 bis 48  Zoll  ?
Die  Probleme mit   der  korrekten Ausleuchtung    haben  ja schließlich auch  40 und  43 Zoll  LED Modelle  .
Ja mein  55  ist  etwas zu  Groß vom Sitzabstand habe ich es hin bekommen 2.10  aber  ein 43 Zoll  Modell hätte mir  auch  gereicht , auf  der  anderen Seite naja dafür schönes Großes  Bild nur  Probleme dann  man  wenn  ich den TV  mal umstellen muss .



fipS09 schrieb:


> Ist nur ins blaue geraten, aber das du keinen Unterschied siehst könnte evtl. daran liegen das du kein passendes Quellmaterial nutzt.




Was ist  passendes Quellmaterial ?
glaubst  du  das  ich heute noch SD  Inhalte gucke nee HD und hin  und  wieder mal  RTL UHD und UHD1 via Sat .

UHD Filme  auf  BR  Disk  da werde  ich vll  dem  nächst  das ein oder  andere kaufen .


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (25. November 2019)

Es werden Oled TVs ab 48 Zoll gebaut. Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass 43 Zoll auch geplant sind. Die Planung für 48 Zoller steht so gut wie bei jedem Onlinemagazin das man finden kann. Ist nur schon eine Weile her. Geplant war der Release im 4. Quartal 2019. Ich denke aber, dass das noch ein bisschen dauert.


----------



## colormix (25. November 2019)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Es werden Oled TVs ab 48 Zoll gebaut. Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass 43 Zoll auch geplant sind. Die Planung für 48 Zoller steht so gut wie bei jedem Onlinemagazin das man finden kann. Ist nur schon eine Weile her. Geplant war der Release im 4. Quartal 2019. Ich denke aber, dass das noch ein bisschen dauert.



55 Zoll ist Arg Groß finde ich ,
kenne viele die  mit 32 bis 43 Zoll haben dehnen die Größe ausreicht und wenn Neu kaufen auf LED zurückzugreifen müssen mit den üblichen E-LED LED Problem Ausleuchtung ,   LED unangenehme  Ungleiche  Ausleuchtung im Panel  in den Weiten des Weltalls   bei 
 Sci-Fi Filmen  trübt immer den Spaß bei diesen TVs  ist bei   E-LED/ LED TV sehr unangenehm  wenn man an den Seiten des Bildes helle Flecken hat und im Bild selber .
Bei 31,5 Zoll hatte ich ja eine sehr Gute Lösung gefunden dieser IPS 
LG Monitor das Bild ist da genauso gleichmäßig  von der Ausleuchtung wie an meinem Neuem OLED TV .


----------



## colormix (26. November 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> LG benutzt bei den TVs vier weiße OLEDs pro Pixel. Drei bekommen einen Farbfilter und eine bleibt weiß.
> Verschiedene Alterung verschiedener Farben ist damit technisch ausgeschlossen.



Das wußte ich bis dato auch nicht 



> 2013 hatte LG für seine OLED-TVs eine Lebensdauer von 36.000 Stunden versprochen. Im Jahr 2016 wurde die Lebensdauer bereits auf 100.000 Stunden erhöht. Damit wurde die Lebensdauer der LCD-Displays (rund 70.000 Stunden) deutlich übertroffen.



Quelle 

da habe ich wohl die Richtige Entscheidung getroffen


----------



## Olstyle (26. November 2019)

Alle käuflich zu erwerben OLED TVs haben LG Panel. Deshalb bleibt einem die Entscheidung auch frei nach den sonstigen Features. Beliebt sind z.B. auch Sony wegen der Video Engine und Phillips wegen Ambilight.


----------



## colormix (26. November 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Alle käuflich zu erwerben OLED TVs haben LG Panel. Deshalb bleibt einem die Entscheidung auch frei nach den sonstigen Features. Beliebt sind z.B. auch Sony wegen der Video Engine und Phillips wegen Ambilight.



Warst  du nicht  der  , der   für  seine  Mutter  einen  TV suchte  ohne  diesen Internet quatsch ? Beim  LG hier  kannste alles abschalten  was nervt, glaube  beim  Sony  ist  das auch  so  und  bei  Samsung   geht  so was nicht  ,  ich hatte eh nur  diese  zwei  Hersteller  in der  engen  Auswahl , LG oder  Sony .


----------



## Olstyle (26. November 2019)

Keine Ahnung wer das war, aber nicht ich. Meine Eltern betreiben einen guten alten Pioneer Plasma per HTPC. Internetlos wollen die nicht.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (26. November 2019)

Gut dass ich gestern ein Backup gemacht habe....Das Chroma Subsampling hat wieder zugeschlagen...Mit einer Dp 1.2 Verbindung ist das nie passiert...

Mit HDMI 2.1 wird alles besser...Da bin ich mir sicher. Am besten kaufe ich mir eine größere externe Festplatte um mehr Backups zu erstellen.

Nach dem Zurückspielen des Backups funktionierts auch wieder mit 4k@60hz mit RGB 444.


----------



## colormix (26. November 2019)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Gut dass ich gestern ein Backup gemacht habe....Das Chroma Subsampling hat wieder zugeschlagen...Mit einer Dp 1.2 Verbindung ist das nie passiert...
> 
> .






> 4K: via USB und HDMI (per Update im Laufe des Jahres) / 2K: via USB und HDMI



quelle 

Du solltest   mal die  Aktuelle  FW für  den  LG  TV installieren !

ich  habe    keine  Probleme  es läuft alles  wunderbar, das  FW Update hatte ich  vor  einer  Woche gleich nach dem  Neu kauf gemacht  .

Sonst liegt wohl an deinem PC selber  wenn da Probleme  sind .


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (27. November 2019)

Die Software ist aktuell: 4.70.05. Der TV bietet keine Updates an. Scheint ein Windows Problem zu sein.

4k@60hz@ RGB 444 kann der TV sogar ohne Updates.


----------



## colormix (27. November 2019)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Die Software ist aktuell: 4.70.05. Der TV bietet keine Updates an. Scheint ein Windows Problem zu sein.
> 
> .


Das 4.70.05 ist  auch das Aktuelle ,
  schätze ich auch , Windows oder Treiber .

Stell mal im Treiber um ob dann die  Fehler  noch sind?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (28. November 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Das 4.70.05 ist  auch das Aktuelle ,
> schätze ich auch , Windows oder Treiber .
> 
> Stell mal im Treiber um ob dann die  Fehler  noch sind?



Wenn die Situation eintritt, dass man kein RGB auswählen kann, dann kann man kein RGB auswählen. Alles was mit Y und nicht mit R beginnt ist Farbuntertastung. Entweder RGB 444 oder gar nichts. Es scheint irgendein Windows Update aus unbekannten Gründen die Bandbreite der HDMI Verbindung zu reduzieren, dementsprechend kann man da auch keine Einstellung vornehmen die das ändern würde.

Update 21:56: 
Vor zwei Minuten aus Swtor (Spiel läuft im Vollbildmodus), rausgetabbt. Ein Schwarzer Bildschirm und das nicht funktionieren von sämtlichen Tastenkombinationen war das Resultat. Nach einem manuellen Neustart war natürlich wieder die Hdmi Bandreite reduziert ->Chroma Subsampling...Ich habe die Windows Updates extra abgeschaltet. Gut dass ich vor der Swtor Installation ein Backup gemacht habe, allerdings gibts jetzt wieder keinen Grund warum die Bandbreite auf einmal fehlt... Das Bild sieht aus, als wäre das Panel ein billiges TN Panel. Der Schwarzwert fehlt komplett, der Kontrast ist sehr niedrig und die Performance ist auch unterdurchschnittlich. Wenigstens darf man jetzt Tab drücken, ohne dass das System einfriert...


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (30. November 2019)

Nachdem ich grade eben in swtor alt + tab gedrückt habe, kam folgendes Bild, welches nun auch direkt nach dem AsRock Logo beim Bootvorgang erscheint. Entweder ist das ein vram Fehler oder der hdmi Port der Karte hat ein Problem.

Wenn ich den Acerxb270hu per Displayport anschließe gibts keine Probleme. Auch im Multimonitor Betrieb mit TV und Monitor gibts keine Probleme. Sobald ich aber das Displayportkabel des Monitor ziehe, gibts ein buntes, verzerrtes Bild.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (1. Dezember 2019)

Problem gelöst:



> Das Problem war, dass das Tab drücken und das Ändern der Auflösung in verschiedenen Spielen am TV zu einem Problem führt, wodurch die Verbindung instabil wird. Wenn man genau die Situationen herausfindet in denen das passiert und diese umgeht, dann passiert auch nichts, ansonsten hat man bis zum zurückspielen des Backups ein schlechtes TN Bild.


----------

